# Coffee Down Under



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Just been told by work that I'm off to Sydney for a couple if weeks.

I know a few members are very well travelled. So can anyone recommend some cafes, espresso shops or other I should try and visit.

Jason


----------



## LeverAspirations (Mar 29, 2013)

Coffee Alchemy in Marrickville

The Little Marionette in Annandale

Euforia Espresso Darling St, Balmain East

The Source in Mosman

Campos Newtown

Bean Drinking in Crows Nest


----------



## jdf (Apr 17, 2013)

When I lived in Sydney I spent quite a bit of time at Single Origin Roasters on Reservoir St in Surry Hills. They open about 6am so this is a good option for the morning if you're staying near the CBD.


----------

